# Possible colors breeding a parti poodle



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It depends whether the black carries red/apricot/cream. Black is dominant over the red variations. Therefore, a dog which carries both black and red will be black but can produce red offspring when mated to a red carrier.

So, if the black dog carries red, then the offspring will be 50% black and 50% red/apricot/cream. If the black dog doesn't carry red, the offspring will be 100% black.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Exactly what Cowpony said, with a few exceptions that I wouldn't bother adding, but the title of your thread said "possible" colors....so, without color testing we can only guess.

If the parti does not carry red, then you could get all blacks and black abstracts/mismarks. If the parti carries red then black/black abstract and red spectrum/and abstracts. BUT...if they both carry brown then you could get browns/brown abstract. Additionally....both the parti and the solid could carry a ky, in which case you could get whatever they carry on the a locus (sable, phantom, agouti). Poodle color genetics is fun stuff. Color testing helps.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I would get color testing done with pawprints or embark when you get your dna health testing done. So many genes come into play that’s there’s no way of telling what your dogs carry. If both dogs are KB/KB then you will have all blacks some solids and some mismarks unless your boy carries e. Or if both carry brown that adds to the equation..


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My Asta's mom was a black and white parti, sire black. Litter was all black with a few miss marks. Asta has a small white area on the bottom of back feet. He also has a small white spot under his chin. As he has grown he has white hairs popping up. So he would be an abstract or some would say bad black. I attribute his white hairs to his parti mom. Regardless love him so dearly. He has helped me so much.


----------

